# Camper owners manual



## dpendley44 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am new here, I just bought a 1985 Terry Manor by Fleetwood. I am looking for a manual for it. Things like draining the water tank, etc. Any help I can get will be appreciated.
Dennis Pendley
Madisonville, Ky


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Have you tried the Terry Website at all?

May do a google search with the make model & year of the trailer and see what that drums up for ya, good luck and let us know if ya find one


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Not sure where to find a manual that old.


----------



## dpendley44 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shoulda talked to my wife. There was a manual in one of the cabinet drawers. Thanks for the replies!


----------

